# [APP] HD Contacts



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

===========================================​*HD Contacts*​App is now available on Google Play again!​===========================================

*Version 1.0.2*
_*Application Features*_​
*Add HD images to a contact*
*Modify and delete saved configurations*
*Backup / Restore saved configuration*
*Hide images from the gallery*
*Best part....its FREE!!!*
========================================================================================================​
*Purpose: *The purpose of this application was to fix the infamous bug for ICS devices. The bug that I'm referring to is the one where contacts images downloaded to the device from your G-mail account blurry. This is app stores a copy on cropped images on SD card and then stores a reference. This way when you flash a new ROM or have to reset your phone then you can easily restore these high resolution photos back to contacts quick and painlessly.​
*DOWNLOAD*

===========================================​
Developer: Joshua Garrison​Current Version: 1.0.2​Requires 1.6 and up​Category: Tools​
*Click the image to download from the market*​
​
*or*​
https://play.google....ison.hdcontacts [HyperLink]​
===========================================​Change Log​
1.0 - 1.0.2:​Fixed "Select from Gallery" action picker to include "Use by default for this action"​Fixed "Choose Activity" action picker for "Feedback" to include "Use by default for this action"​
===========================================​
Special Thanks​Thad Calvert​Joshua Krohn​Bryan Denny​Carlo Piccolo​
===========================================​
*SCREENSHOTS*​
===========================================​


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

App tried and true. Does its job! This man is an android genius. This is something Google should have thought of on their own. Thank this guy!

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Any link? Looks grea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

Should be able to just click on the Google Play image to get a link to the play store


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Im crying...im crying right now....only real remaining complaint i still had about the GNex was the incredibly low quality of the synced google contacts. It was suuuuuch a hassle to set all the HD images back to the contacts....That is no longer an issue....excellent work dev!!


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Im crying...im crying right now....only real remaing complaint i still had about the GNex was the incredibly low quality of the synced google contacts. It was suuuuuch a hassle to set all the HD images back to the contacts....That is no longer an issue....excellent work dev!!


Glad you like it. I want to experiment and try to add a feature that will let you just add the already configured contact to the app with your already set high res contact image. ie if you set the image manually in the "People" app then you can import it into my app with the example same settings. Its a concept right now. More to come when i know more.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Cannot click on the pic n get. Link

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Cannot click on the pic n get. Link
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Open in browser. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Cannot click on the pic n get. Link
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


added a text based hyperlink below the image now. Try that. If that doesnt work, search my name in the Google Play Store. "Joshua Garrison"


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bump this up to the top. This is an app that needs to be seen. Hey skate. Anyway you could cross develop this with go Gingerblah for use on older phones? For example. The charge. A full screen caller id?

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

noice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Bump this up to the top. This is an app that needs to be seen. Hey skate. Anyway you could cross develop this with go Gingerblah for use on older phones? For example. The charge. A full screen caller id?
> 
> This should work for most older phones as well. One of my beta testers tried it on a gingerbread phone.
> 
> Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Skatedawg said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dude. Is there anything you DIDNT think of? Awesome. Looks like there'll be more downloads coming!

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Dude. Is there anything you DIDNT think of? Awesome. Looks like there'll be more downloads coming!
> 
> Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


Not to say it will work flawlessly on older versions but hopefully it will. I'd say probably anything 2.x and up should work fine. I'll try to do some testing on it. I want to add a feature that will allow you to import already set contacts. We will see...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Will this work with pictures pulled from FaceBook?


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Will this work with pictures pulled from FaceBook?


Depends on how you get the image from Facebook but most of all of my pictures came from Facebook.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Installed but haven't had to use yet. Brilliant idea. Biggest pain in the ass when flashing ROMs...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Skatedawg said:


> Depends on how you get the image from Facebook but most of all of my pictures came from Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm using FriendCaster to pull contacts from FaceBook.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

word word so to dl you have to open in browser? Can't wait to try this out, I was just thinking about this the other day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

problem







finally installed new rom and was excited to use this app....i restored from backup within app and many contacts are the same low quality images that google provides. and some contacts have same picture (ie, my mom and sister in law both have same picture (pic of sister in law)) or have completely different pictures than that which were backed up...	any ideas??


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

EDIT: just saw there was a bug...sorry


----------



## d1000 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## phantom27ck (Jan 13, 2012)

How does this work with hack sync?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that's the bug. My beta team and myself are testing a new release as of tonight and if all goes well we will put it back on the market. Unfortunately you will have to manually set up your contacts again. Sorry for the trouble this may have caused you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

phantom27ck said:


> How does this work with hack sync?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is not related to Haxsync sorry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Skatedawg said:


> Yup that's the bug. My beta team and myself are testing a new release as of tonight and if all goes well we will put it back on the market. Unfortunately you will have to manually set up your contacts again. Sorry for the trouble this may have caused you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Oh its no problem bud. You'll save me much more time in the future after flashing a rom. We'll call it even lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sing1gniS (Dec 19, 2011)

Definitely looking forward to this. Hurry up guys!!!


----------



## d1000 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sing1gniS said:


> Definitely looking forward to this. Hurry up guys!!!


+1


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Sing1gniS said:


> Definitely looking forward to this. Hurry up guys!!!


What exactly are you waiting for???


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> What exactly are you waiting for???


A version that restores properly after a reflash. Read above.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Ahh.. I was about too say that it is working fine for me, but I haven't re-flashed in a couple days.


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

The app is now available again on Google Play. Sorry for the delay. You will have to rebuild your list one more time but this should solve the issue. Tested it on multiple times going from LiquidSmooth > Eclipse > CyanogenMod Nightly > Twisted ROM > then back to LiquidSmooth. Worked each time. Did find an issue with contacts that may be "Joined" but I will look into this if it is a major issue for anyone.

Remember to rate the app and leave a comment on Google Play and here. I love to hear what you all have to say.


----------



## sikpnoi4u_2nvy (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Should there be a contacts folder created in the gallery? I have a new contacts folder but not all of my contacts/pics that were set up are there and some images are in there twice. This is after setting them up with latest update.

Just want to make sure I'm doing things correctly.

Thanks for the app!

Edit... ...I may have answered my own question....there is a contacts folder on the sd card that appears to have all of the images. I'll have to test with a new rom flash.

Can the folder in gallery be deleted, or which are the correct file names to keep and which can be deleted?

Thanks again!


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

willyjay said:


> Should there be a contacts folder created in the gallery? I have a new contacts folder but not all of my contacts/pics that were set up are there and some images are in there twice. This is after setting them up with latest update.
> 
> Just want to make sure I'm doing things correctly.
> 
> ...


You can delete any images in the folder called "ContactPictures" on your SD Card that starts with the prefix "contactURINum...". This was the old way that images were stored after you finished cropping them. With that in mind, the new way to store the images is by the contacts "Lookup Key" which is a long string of numbers and letters. Don't delete these because it uses these cropped images to restore the images after you change ROMs. I may plan to move this folder to a more common folder such as /sdcard/data/ContactPictures simply because it will be cleaner and that "data" folder is where apps such as beautiful widgets, widgetlocker, and titanium backup keep files at as well. Let me know what you think about this?

Based off your post, it sounds like you dont want images polluting your gallery screen. I provided an option in the preferences that will allow you to hide the images from your gallery and other media apps. The option is called "Hide Cropped Images". Just make sure their is a check mark beside that to hide them from your media apps.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!!

This helps alot....I will delete the "contactURINum..." images from the sdcard/ContactPictures folder. And I don't mind the gallery folder at all....However, it only has a few of the images I've saved, and some of them are double.....so basically I just wanted to know if that folder could be deleted in lieu of a new folder being created with the appropriate images.....having that folder in the gallery actually makes it easy to check if all the contact images you create are there.

Lastly, location of the ContactPictures folder doesn't matter to me...wherever is best for the app.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oops, didn't see comment edit.


----------



## caliber177 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great app!


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

willyjay said:


> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> This helps alot....I will delete the "contactURINum..." images from the sdcard/ContactPictures folder. And I don't mind the gallery folder at all....However, it only has a few of the images I've saved, and some of them are double.....so basically I just wanted to know if that folder could be deleted in lieu of a new folder being created with the appropriate images.....having that folder in the gallery actually makes it easy to check if all the contact images you create are there.
> 
> ...


My pleasure. I like to try to keep everyone in mind when deciding a feature. I'll end up moving the folder (automatically for the user) if I decide to move that folder.

Glad everyone is liking this app. Makes all the time I put into it worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

So if I understand correctly, this app always makes sure your phone is always using the local (HD) images of your contacts, instead of the small ones that come gmail after it syncs? Meaning you have to be manually setting your contact pictures?


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

Detonation said:


> So if I understand correctly, this app always makes sure your phone is always using the local (HD) images of your contacts, instead of the small ones that come gmail after it syncs? Meaning you have to be manually setting your contact pictures?


Basically you just set your contact images once manually using this app. Then backup your settings in the preferences screen of the app. Then next time you download the app after you flash a new rom, download the app. Restore settings. Profit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

New version says its incompatible with my gnex.

Previous version installed fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Bump. Actually this needs to be stickied. If you root your phone...you should download this app. Period.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

+1 tried a flash today and it worked great!


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> New version says its incompatible with my gnex.
> 
> Previous version installed fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Have you changed your DPI? You should be at 320 if you changed it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Skatedawg said:


> Have you changed your DPI? You should be at 320 if you changed it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Damnit! I forgot I changed that. I just recently started running a different dpi setting. Thx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> Damnit! I forgot I changed that. I just recently started running a different dpi setting. Thx.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Haha no problem. That dpi can be tricky.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I got it. Had to rewipe and reflash to get the dpi to reset. Smh. But the app flashed and I'm backed up for next time. Thx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you I have been looking for something to restore contacts that don't have Facebook (use haxsync for that) This is great!

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure I fully understand this app. Do you have to manually set each picture using the app then backup the database? Or Can you just use the app to backup the hundreds and hundreds of pictures you've already synced in your contacts with friendcaster which are already in hd? Thanks in advance for any insight...


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

billku said:


> I'm not sure I fully understand this app. Do you have to manually set each picture using the app then backup the database? Or Can you just use the app to backup the hundreds and hundreds of pictures you've already synced in your contacts with friendcaster which are already in hd? Thanks in advance for any insight...


It looks like everything is individual. id be interested in this additional option of backing up haxsync or friendster pictures, maybe choosing which to backup and which to set to a different specified picture?

------------------------------------------------------

an interesting idea to add would be to rotate pictures. for example, you could set 5 or 6 pictures to a person, and each call or whatever, it changes to a different one. just an idea.


----------



## madisonjar (Sep 6, 2011)

Skatedawg said:


> Depends on how you get the image from Facebook but most of all of my pictures came from Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


just as a stupid question here, but how do I get HD photos to pull from Facebook? can I use this app with something else to make sure that my Photos stay full rez through all the syncing (facebook to phone to google.)


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

gi812 said:


> It looks like everything is individual. id be interested in this additional option of backing up haxsync or friendster pictures, maybe choosing which to backup and which to set to a different specified picture?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> an interesting idea to add would be to rotate pictures. for example, you could set 5 or 6 pictures to a person, and each call or whatever, it changes to a different one. just an idea.


 Okay, then, I think this is a great app if you're starting from scratch, but as someone who has hundreds of pictures assigned to his contacts in high def already through various means, there's no way I'm starting over. But this is really helpful for those that are starting over/starting from scratch, so good work! And I too would definitely look forward to a setting on the app that backs up pre-existing hd contacts.


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

madisonjar said:


> just as a stupid question here, but how do I get HD photos to pull from Facebook? can I use this app with something else to make sure that my Photos stay full rez through all the syncing (facebook to phone to google.)


 I don't think so, that was essentially my question too. At the minimum, a great feature would be to add an option to use the contact picture already in place when creating the HD contacts in the app (in addition to the "selecting one from the gallery" or "taking a picture" options already provided) Can the app developer chime in here?


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

This app is actually meant to save HQ images that are pulled directly from your G-mail account. This isn't really meant to replace friendcaster, haxsync or the facebook sync. For example, I have about 10 contacts that are not on facebook/twitter which have an HQ image. However, when I flash a new rom and log-in, it pulls the low res pics from google. With this app, I just restore those 10 contact pics automatically to HQ where as before I would have to manually do it after each flash. I then log into and sync with haxsync to get the rest of my pictures in HQ.

I hope this helps clarify.


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

willyjay said:


> This app is actually meant to save HQ images that are pulled directly from your G-mail account. This isn't really meant to replace friendcaster, haxsync or the facebook sync. For example, I have about 10 contacts that are not on facebook/twitter which have an HQ image. However, when I flash a new rom and log-in, it pulls the low res pics from google. With this app, I just restore those 10 contact pics automatically to HQ where as before I would have to manually do it after each flash. I then log into and sync with haxsync to get the rest of my pictures in HQ.
> 
> I hope this helps clarify.


Okay, thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Would it be possible to pick a picture then apply it to a contact? I feel as though this would be easier so that i dont have to go through my gallery to see who i have a picture of then go back to the app and select the contact the go back to the gallery and apply it. Am i missing something?


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

willyjay said:


> This app is actually meant to save HQ images that are pulled directly from your G-mail account. This isn't really meant to replace friendcaster, haxsync or the facebook sync. For example, I have about 10 contacts that are not on facebook/twitter which have an HQ image. However, when I flash a new rom and log-in, it pulls the low res pics from google. With this app, I just restore those 10 contact pics automatically to HQ where as before I would have to manually do it after each flash. I then log into and sync with haxsync to get the rest of my pictures in HQ.
> 
> I hope this helps clarify.


Well said, I do the same. For most of my contacts I use Haxsync, but still have those people that are not on Facebook. It was killing me having to reset those pictures after every wipe. This app was the answer! The only other way to do this that I know of besides this app would be to backup all of your contacts with something like titanium. Which I did not want to do since Google already does this...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

billku said:


> I'm not sure I fully understand this app. Do you have to manually set each picture using the app then backup the database? Or Can you just use the app to backup the hundreds and hundreds of pictures you've already synced in your contacts with friendcaster which are already in hd? Thanks in advance for any insight...


Unfortunately right now it is manual setup the first time. My next goal is to allow you to import already set up contacts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

